# Best zero turn from big box store



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Who sells the best zero turn for the money 48" to 54" from a big box store. Lowes, home depot, ect.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I looked at a bunch and was not impressed with the cuts by the cheap zero turns big boxes carry.
I ended up with a Husqvarna zero turn (fairly higher end Husky can't remember model), it's ok, I don't think there is a better model in the price range.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Last year I bought a Toro zero turn from a local dealer at a price better than the big box stores.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My neighbor has a Home depot Toro that does a nice job. It isn't very fast how ever.

Can't imagine why any one would buy from a box store with no service nor any one that knows much about any of the models they sell.

ExMark makes some smaller units that are still heavy duty and a dealer to service them and will do 8 MPH easy.

 Al


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

If there is a damage or an instant out of the box warranty problem, none of the BB stores will let you bring it back to them for a replacement. Instead, they may let you bring it in, then they will arrange for a certified repair dealer to fix it up at their own shop. In my case, that shop is a hardware store in another town--they have competitive pricing, so, I would just buy the same machine from them....

You might ask the BB salesperson who does the warranty work for them.....then mention the price when you go to the repair shop, for a comparison....

geo


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> My neighbor has a Home depot Toro that does a nice job. It isn't very fast how ever.
> 
> Can't imagine why any one would buy from a box store with no service nor any one that knows much about any of the models they sell.
> 
> ...


This is the one I have and will do 7mph


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Go to home depot and or Lowe's and look at their display of Z turn mowers, pay attention to the thickness of the decks and price them. then go check out the small home owner sized Skags, ExMarks, Hustlers and others and price them. For the few dollars more at a brand name dealer you will get a thicker deck stronger frame and a dealer that can provide service by trained personal whit parts on hand in all but extreme cases. 

 Al


----------

